# Nachbarwohnung kriegt kein Wlan



## ingo preuss (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
 ich teile mir mit meiner Nachbarin einen ISDN- u. Wlan-Anschluss. Bei mir haengt im Fenster eine Fritz!Box 2030 und die Basisstation des Gigaset 4000, die Wohnungen haben Sichtkontakt und sind ca. 10m voneinander entfernt. Stehe ich mit meinem Laptop auf dem Balkon ihrer Whg. habe ich 100%igen Empfang. Gehe ich in die Whg. ist nichts mehr da. Weder Telefon noch Wlan. Jetzt will sie einen Siemens Gigaset Wlan-Repeater kaufen. Bin jedoch nicht sicher, ob damit Telefon und Wlan verstaerkt wird. So sieht das Teil aus: http://www.mindfactory.de/cgi-bin/MindStore.storefront/DE/Product/7716866?ref=adbutler
  Habt ihr aehnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

  Gruß,
  Ingo


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich glaube kaum dass ein Repeater etwas bringt.
Auf der Entfernung dürfte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.... dass hast Du ja auch selber vom Balkon aus festgestellt.
Ich würde eher nach Störfeldern suchen.
Wo steht der PC, wo sitzt die Antenne, ist da evtl. ein Heizkörper im Weg, ist ihr Fenster evtl. Chrombedamft?
Evtl. liegt es auch am Mauerwerk.
Ich würde also eher vorschlagen den Standort vom PC zu wechseln.
Wenn dass nichts bringt, dann sollte sie sich lieber eine Aussenantenne zulegen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ingo preuss (12. Juli 2005)

@Dr Dau: Danke fuer deinen Rat. Den habe ich auch von anderer Seite bekommen.

 Unter folgendem link http://home.tiscali.de/frappl/wlan/rpsma.html#Verbindungs-Kabel steht einiges an Aussenantennen zur Auswahl. Ich bin fuer jeden Rat dankbar, weil ich mich mit dem Thema noch nicht auskenne. Unsere Wohnungen befinden sich fast auf gleicher Hoehe. Versatz ca. 1,50m.

 Gruß,
 Ingo


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juli 2005)

Hmm, Was hast Du denn als Access-Point?
Denn die FRITZ!Box 2030 hat laut Hersteller kein W-LAN.

Zur Antenne:
Vom Prinzip ist es egal was für eine sie nimmt.
Nach deinen Beschreibungen, sollte die "WLAN-BiQuad / DoppelQuad-Antenne" auf der von dir genannte Seite voll und ganz langen (dass ist die unter der CD-Antenne).
Zu beachten ist jedoch dass sie die Antenne an ihrer W-LAN-Karte anschliessen kann.
Im Zweifel ausbauen und zum Händler mitnehmen.
Da Du ja mit dem Laptop von ihrem Balkon aus eine Verbindung zu deinem Access-Point bekommst, braucht deine Nachbarin eine Aussenantenne.... und nicht Du.

Hier noch ein paar interessante Links:
Bauanleitungen für WLAN-Antennen
WLAN Antennen steigern die Reichweite von Wireless Lan
Die optimale Ausrichtung einer WLAN-Antenne
Und noch weitere Themen auf der Seite.


----------



## ingo preuss (13. Juli 2005)

Oops, da habe ich mich vertan. Es ist ein 3020.

  Gruß,
  Ingo


----------

